# Grafikkarte aufrüsten bei einem Acer Aspire M7720



## Gorblorex (31. August 2018)

*Grafikkarte aufrüsten bei einem Acer Aspire M7720*

Hallo liebe Community,
ich habe eine Frage: ich habe einen etwas betagteren Rechner, nämlich einen Acer Aspire M7720 (Core i7, Intel X58 Chipsatz).
Der tut bis heute anstandslos seine Dienste, nun würde ich gerne das System etwas schneller machen. Speichererweiterung auf 12GB und eine SSD habe ich bereits bekommen, ich weiß nur nicht welche Grafikkarte ich einbauen soll. Ich habe einen Monitor mit 1920 x 1200er Auflösung, es wäre schön wenn so spiele wie Fortnite oder World of Tanks einigermaßen darauf laufen würden. Ich erwarte nicht das alles perfekt aussieht, soll aber spielbar sein.

Tipps für mich? Oder soll doch lieber etwas komplett neues mir besorgen?

Danke und Grüße


----------



## teachmeluv (31. August 2018)

*AW: Grafikkarte aufrüsten bei einem Acer Aspire M7720*

Kannst du die gesamte Hardware mal bitte verlinken? Ich finde unter dem Modell einen mit einem i7 der ersten Serie und einer Radeon der 4000er Reihe. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bandicoot (31. August 2018)

*AW: Grafikkarte aufrüsten bei einem Acer Aspire M7720*

Macht das bei nem i7 920 sinn. Der ist doch aus Zeiten einer GTX 285 wenn ich mich recht erinnere?


----------



## Gorblorex (2. September 2018)

*AW: Grafikkarte aufrüsten bei einem Acer Aspire M7720*

Genau das ist meine Frage. Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob es Sinn macht - und falls ja, welche GraKa soll ich einbauen.
Hier die Daten:
Prozessor: Intel Core i7 CPU 920 @ 2.67GHz
Grafikkarte: ATI Radeon HD 4870 Core 750 MHz / RAM 900 MHz
Motherboard: Acer FX58M (Intel X58 rev 12)
Sound: Realtek onboard 7.1
Arbeitsspeicher: 6144 MB DDR3 Triple Channel 533.3 MHz (2:8) @ 7-7-7-20
Netzteil: LiteEON 450Watt


----------



## micha34 (2. September 2018)

*AW: Grafikkarte aufrüsten bei einem Acer Aspire M7720*

Übertakten soweit wie möglich und man könnte z.B an eine GTX1060 denken.GTX970/ 980 RX480/580aber mehr würde ich auch nicht versuchen.
Obs Sinn macht hängt von deiner Erwartungshaltung ab.
Im Gegensatz zu deiner HD4870 sind alle genannten Karten die reinsten Raketen.


----------



## teachmeluv (2. September 2018)

*AW: Grafikkarte aufrüsten bei einem Acer Aspire M7720*

Man kann den i7 920 noch etwas übertakten, vielleicht bekommt man den auf 3,6 Ghz. Für eine neue Grafikkarte wird auch ein neues Netzteil fällig. Generell ist aber zu überlegen, ob man nicht gleich mehr aufrüsten will. Wieviel Budget ist denn vorhanden? 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## micha34 (2. September 2018)

*AW: Grafikkarte aufrüsten bei einem Acer Aspire M7720*

Das 450W Netzteil reicht für die Karten wohl noch aus.
Die Theorie das ein neues Netzteil besser auf Lastwechsel bei neueren Karten reagiert
konnte ich in der Praxis noch nicht erkennen.
Wenn man nur etwas Dampf fürs Zocken will und mit dem PC soweit noch zufrieden,würde ich nur etwas übertakten und eine neue GraKa rein.

Bei einer etwas späteren Aufrüstung auf neuer Plattform sollte man sich noch überlegen,eine viel zu starke Karte
in den alten PC einzustöpseln um die später weiter zu nutzen.
Das wäre dann ab GTX 2070 aufwärts.Damit würde das Netzteil allerdings schon etwas knapp.


----------



## Gorblorex (4. September 2018)

*AW: Grafikkarte aufrüsten bei einem Acer Aspire M7720*

Hallo liebe Community,
erst mal vielen Dank für euere Anregungen. Ich denke, ich werde es mit einer GTX1060 probieren.
Danke und Grüße,
Gorblorex


----------

